# צואת חתולים על דשא סינטטי



## 1Drorori (22/10/12)

צואת חתולים על דשא סינטטי 
שלום
אני גר בבבית פרטי ויש לי בבית דשא סינטטי כ-150 מטר  שחתולי הרחוב עושים את צרכיהם עליו.גורם לריח נוראי,זבובים וחוסר יכולת להינות מהדשא
איך אני מונע מהם לעשות זאת ?
תודה


----------



## dimitrygo (22/10/12)

חתולים בגינות - מאמר מאת מרתה אסטרקין  http://www.tapuz.co.il/tapuzforum/main/Viewmsg.asp?forum=16&msgid=82986775


----------



## האסטרונום (22/10/12)

ראית במו עיניך חתול עושה צרכיו על הדשא? 
חתולים אינם נוהגים לעשות את צרכיהם בגלוי, אלא לקבור אותם באדמה, לכן הסבירות כי מדובר במעשיהם של חתולים, נמוכה מאד.


----------

